# Jamaican Bobsled Team



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of you don't know this but the Jamaican Bobsled Team is headquartered in Evanston Wyoming. Most of the team lives in Evanston and they train in Evanston and Park City. Presently they have some of the fastest "start" times in the sport.

After qualifying for the Winter Olympics the team was broke. They needed at least $80,000 to go and run at Sochi. So far they have $120,000, much of which comes from the kind and generous people in Utah and Wyoming.

Give it up for the Jamaican Bobsled Team!!!!!

http://www.today.com/sochi/jamaican-bobsled-team-heads-sochi-over-120k-fans-its-dream-2D11958894

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/sports/54441698-77/watts-jamaican-evanston-olympic.html.csp

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1011135/index.htm

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...02220307_1_jamaican-bobsled-bobsled-team-skog


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I worked for many years in Park City and met and worked with many winter athletes. Far and away, the Jamaicans were the best of them. It was a real pleasure any time they were around. Such positive attitudes, awesome work ethic, and never taking anything for granted. I love these guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I worked for many years in Park City and met and worked with many winter athletes. Far and away, the Jamaicans were the best of them. It was a real pleasure any time they were around. Such positive attitudes, awesome work ethic, and never taking anything for granted. I love these guys! Thanks for sharing.


 Yep. I seen a couple of them in Walmart the other day. Always smiling, always friendly.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I'll be damned, there's a story about them on KSL News right now.

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Do they ever hang out at Kates in Evanston?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Do they ever hang out at Kates in Evanston?


I suppose they do. Anyone that drinks around here goes to Kates. I think its the only bar in town. When I drank they're were 7 bars in town. After I quit drinking 4 of the bars went belly-up. And then when they discontinued the Lions Club Ice Fishing Derby 2 more taverns closed down.

If I see them, I'll ask them to join the UWN.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Odds makers have them at 50-1 to win a medal at Sochi:
http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/m...on-the-jamaican-bobsled-team-020514?gt1=39002

_"Di Jahmaakan dem a go tri dem bes, no matta wah 'appn."_ Go Jamaica!

.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope they got their gear back


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> When I drank they're were 7 bars in town. After I quit drinking 4 of the bars went belly-up.
> 
> .


How much could you put down Goob?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> How much could you put down Goob?


Uh.....can't remember. I do remember that 5 days after I quit drinking Mrs Goob got a boquet of flowers and a sympathy card from Miller Brewing.

Actually, that's not funny.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Uh.....can't remember. I do remember that 5 days after I quit drinking Mrs Goob got a boquet of flowers and a sympathy card from Miller Brewing.
> 
> Actually, that's not funny.
> .


Its the truth,when I quit(14 years this JUly) the liquer store people ran into my wife at the grocery store,and asked her if I had gotten sick or had passed away! YIPPIE top of the page!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched the boys run. Geeze, they kinda took the long way down to the finish line. 

After 2 runs they are in last place but still #1 in the hearts of a lot of sports fans everywhere.


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen the Jamaican Bobsled Team being interviewed on some news show this morning. Looks like they've moved up to 29th place. 

Go Jamaican Bobsled Team!!!!


----------

